# HEY ....! SDNY U.S. Attorney Geoffrey Berman.....GTFOH....!!!! .....YOU'RE FIRED !!!!!



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

*Oh these Democrat " Deep " State operatives are getting their asses handed to them .....*
*And in a VERY PUBLIC WAY OF THEIR PETULANT CHOOSING ..!

He could have left and had another job within the SDNY...But Noooooo...he had to act like a
snot nosed brat and now he's unemployed and leaving with a whole carton of eggs on his
face...
*
*Dumb F@#k....

The " LAWFARE " legal Terrorist group within the Government is out of ammo and now 
resorting to actual physical interference in attempts to thwart this administration....

Below is the document sent to the " Butthole Berman " earlier today...

As the article states below today's letter, Jerry Nadler is attempting to set up impeachable 
offenses against AG Barr, and it appears AG Barr is well ahead of Nadlers little shit attacks....








Article below :*









						AG Bill Barr Responds to Berman: President Trump Fired You Effective Today - UPDATE Berman Responds: "I'm Leaving"... - The Last Refuge
					

Attorney General Bill Barr responds to SDNY U.S. Attorney Geoffrey Berman who announced his refusal to leave his position last night: …”Because you have declared that you have no intention of resigning, I have asked the President to remove you as of today, and he has done so.”… Shorthand: You’re...




					theconservativetreehouse.com
				






*The Deep State is in DEEP PANIC ....!*




*DEMOCRATS = TREASONOUS CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)




----------

